# Budget Bits?



## malargent (Dec 26, 2012)

I bought a small lot of misc. bits that includes about a half-dozen Budget Bits. The packaging has "pricecutter dot com" on it, but the website won't come up.

Does anyone know anything about Budget Bits? Is there a reference list for them somewhere that I can find prices and descriptions based on the model numbers written on the bits' shafts?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Router Bits | Straight Bit | Roundover | Router Bit Sets| PriceCutter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Eagle America bought out the Price Cutter bits; they both now belong to the group that owns MLCS, Katana and Penn State Industries.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

At one time the bits where yellow painted ,that's b/4 MLCS took them over.
Price Cutter bits had two types yellow and black ones..
===


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> At one time the bits where yellow painted ,that's b/4 MLCS took them over.
> Price Cutter bits had two types yellow and black ones..
> ===


And... ? 
Bob-

So with other companies that had different quality level lines (like Freud), I'm assuming the yellow and black denoted different lines of bits?

Malargent-

An auction type lot... And you are getting pricing to sell in our "marketplace"... but I only see a few obscure styles listed there.


----------

